# Testers Wanted



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

After eating too much dust on the trails I started looking for some dust masks. All I could come up with was a couple masks for $30 and the cheap disposable ones. After a little talking to the wife, I got her a sewing machine and she has started making our own. She is currently making them in several different patterns and there will be more available soon. 

I tested one myself this weekend and it seemed better than the disposables and better than a bandana. I have a few samples that will be available later this week (once the elastic for the headband comes in) and I would like to send a few out for people to test and give us some feedback. The first 5 people to PM or post will get one for free. I only ask that you be able to test them soon and let me know what you like and what you would change.

The patterns pictured (except the camo) are what we have along with orange and black, black, and Kawie green and black.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

ill test one james


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

bump530 said:


> ill test one james


I need someone who rides! lol




I'll let ya know when I get the stuff in and we can meet up. I will save you a pink tiger.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

good point lol. i plan on ridin labor day weekend, does that count? lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That pink tiger stripe is strangely erotic for some reason.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shared it on our facebook.


----------



## Tmeans1234 (Apr 16, 2011)

I want to test on, the dirtroads around my house are unreal dusty and our group has been trying to come up with some thing to keep the dirt out of our mouths


----------



## BruteGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

We have a real sandy/dusty trail system near us. I would be happy to test on out for ya. It would have to be pink of course!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

James, you're riding a brute. Why are you eating dust? lmao


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

On the other hand I can test one for mowing.


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

I have 2 girls that would love to test them. My wife and daughter


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

are you gona have smaller ones for kids cuz mine was gripin this past weekend about the dust


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

HeadC1 said:


> James, you're riding a brute. Why are you eating dust? lmao



I raced a 450R Saturday. It was CLOSE until about 35 when the Terms started wandering all over the road and I had to let off. I think if I had my Zillas I would have been able to hang a lot longer. At 65 they werent scary.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

joemel said:


> are you gona have smaller ones for kids cuz mine was gripin this past weekend about the dust


Yes, we will have smaller sizes for kids soon.



BruteGirl said:


> We have a real sandy/dusty trail system near us. I would be happy to test on out for ya. It would have to be pink of course!


Sending you a PM



IBBruin said:


> That pink tiger stripe is strangely erotic for some reason.


Yeah, I told her the same thing. lol



Tmeans1234 said:


> I want to test on, the dirtroads around my house are unreal dusty and our group has been trying to come up with some thing to keep the dirt out of our mouths


Sending a PM




rodstowing said:


> I have 2 girls that would love to test them. My wife and daughter


Sending a PM


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Thats 7 masks, I think thats all we have made up. As soon as the elastic comes in we will get them in the mail. 

Head, I'll bring yours over when I get ready to swap my clutch spring out.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea we need to get that done, would have helped you get that 450 out the hole.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I am sorry for the delay on this but some of the material we ordered online came in and it was cheap garbage so we had to order again from somewhere else. They are going to go out tomorrow except the kids one. I need a kid to get measurements...

I gave Bump and Head theirs Saturday and we are going to work on one of the issues, but as far as making it easier to drink with it on, I dont think there is anything we can do about that. lol


----------



## BruteGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Got mine today... have a big ride planned the 18th but may sneak out to the dust pit this Sunday to test it out sooner. Tried it on though when I opened the mail...


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Got mine, Suppose to have a ride this weekend coming up and it is dry as Haiti here in Ga....should be a good test for it!
The one I recvd is camo:bigok:....I tried it on and it fits well.I will post more later.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

They only fit one way and the feedback we have got so far is to have some sort of "top" indicator. Also, the stitching on those is not the same as the final product. We got a new machine at some point and she was screwing around with it lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they look pretty good!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Havent received any feedback from any of the testers....

My wife sold all of the ones she had this weekend at Performance ATV Summerfest and we had 0 complaints except lack of a child size. It was VERY VERY dusty. We rode all weekend and they did very good and were not too hot.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool Deal. If you havent heard anything that must mean people are liking them. Otherwise you KNOW if someone had a complaint they'd have burnt up the thread! lol 

:bigok:


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Thats one way to look at it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Let me know how much a solid black on will cost? It gets bad dusty up here in the mountains during the summer. I have asthma so I don't much when its real dry. I will try to get one as soon as I can. I wear a helmet all the time...will it fit fine under a helmet?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

They are $10+ shipping, which should be less than a dollar. They should definitely fit under a helmet. 

I have her making a few all black masks today. All we currently have made is Kawie green with blue borders and 1 LSU mask thats a blem so it would be cheaper. 

Currently available fabrics:
Pink camo, pink tiger stripes, pink w/ skulls and crossbones, camo, skull camo, LSU, UT, bright orange, desert tan, Kawie green, dark blue, black, and for the kids we have Cars and dinosaurs.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Col_Sanders said:


> They are $10+ shipping, which should be less than a dollar. They should definitely fit under a helmet.
> 
> I have her making a few all black masks today. All we currently have made is Kawie green with blue borders and 1 LSU mask thats a blem so it would be cheaper.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I will get with you in a few days. Thank You!:bigok:


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

We now have a website and a Facebook page. My wife's new sewing machine does letters so we now have a way to identify the top. We bought some stuff do do iron on transfers and will see how they hold up to washing before we offer any of them for sale.


----------

